# driver broadcom e ndiswrapper (thread splittato)

## MajinJoko

 *conqueror86 wrote:*   

> il wireless che su gentoo non riesco a far funzionare (stavo provando per questo i kernel della serier 2.6.17 che integrano i driver per le schede wireless broadcom 43xx)

 

scusa se devio un pelo.

io con quei driver (che usavo quando erano presenti in portage) ho sempre avuto problemi.

Hai mai provato ndiswrapper? (per la cronaca, io uso senza problemi una scheda bcm4318)

Infine, se usi i driver presenti nel kernel, hai messo i file del firmware nella cartella indicata?

buona giornata

----------

## conqueror86

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *conqueror86 wrote:*   il wireless che su gentoo non riesco a far funzionare (stavo provando per questo i kernel della serier 2.6.17 che integrano i driver per le schede wireless broadcom 43xx) 
> 
> scusa se devio un pelo.
> 
> io con quei driver (che usavo quando erano presenti in portage) ho sempre avuto problemi.
> ...

 

Per la soluzione di comio vi farò sapere, mentre per i driver della broadcom, io sto usando una gentoo su un turion compilata a 64bit, e io non riesco a trovare i driver per la mia scheda wireless a 64bit, li ho a 32 bit (presi da windows e logicamente ndiswrapper mi richiede quelli a 32bit). Precisamente la mia scheda è (dal lspci):

06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1470 DualBand WLAN (rev 02)

su internet ho trovato che il chipset dovrebbe essere il 4318.

----------

## MajinJoko

io sono su turion MT32, gentoo compilata a 64 bit, e con i driver a 64 bit trovati in rete, una volta caricati con ndiswrapper, la scheda (ripeto: 4318) va più che bene.

se provi ad installare i driver a 32 bit, non andrà mai.

----------

## conqueror86

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> io sono su turion MT32, gentoo compilata a 64 bit, e con i driver a 64 bit trovati in rete, una volta caricati con ndiswrapper, la scheda (ripeto: 4318) va più che bene.
> 
> se provi ad installare i driver a 32 bit, non andrà mai.

 

ti prego dammi il link dei driver sto impazzendo, sennò mandameli per e-mail ti pagherò (lol, non ci contare). 

Fammi sapere. l'email è conqueror86@gmail.com

----------

## MajinJoko

certo, dammi qualche minuto che provvedo

aggiunta: fatto, l'ho messa qui, così se a qualcun altro potesse servire:

http://rapidshare.de/files/32851330/bcm4318-64bit.tar.gz.html

ciao, fammi sapere se va

----------

## conqueror86

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> certo, dammi qualche minuto che provvedo
> 
> aggiunta: fatto, l'ho messa qui, così se a qualcun altro potesse servire:
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/32851330/bcm4318-64bit.tar.gz.html
> ...

 

anche se sta andando un pò ot, io ho scaricato il file, l'ho estratto in una cartella e da root ho fatto ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf

a questo punto con ndiswrapper -l mi dice 

Installed drivers:

bcmwl5          driver installed

faccio modprobe ndiswrapper. Con lsmod risulta caricato e dando un'occhiata al dmesg mi dice ndiswrapper version 1.21 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes) (invece con i driver a 32 bit nel dmesg mi dava errore....). però quando vado a fare iwconfig per vedere se ha beccato l'interfaccia di rete giusta mi restituisce solamente 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

Percaso nel kernel non va abilitato il supporto a wireless extension e lasciar fare tutto a ndiswrapper ????

Cmq per curiosità mi dici che scheda di rete wireless hai tu con lspci. 

Grazie

----------

## MajinJoko

io ho 

```
00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
```

il supporto per le wireless extension l'ho compilato di sicuro nel kernel, anche perché uso wpa_supplicant con driver impostato a "ext" (che sono appunto le wireless extension del kernel).

il mio dmesg relativo all'avvio dell'interfaccia wlan0 è  *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper version 1.16 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
> 
> ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:573): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver
> 
> ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/11/2005, 3.100.64.0) loaded
> ...

 

il problema è qui:

 *Quote:*   

> Installed drivers:
> 
> bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present

 

come vedi c'é una sostanziale differenza: a me riconosce l'hardware, a te no. Sei proprio sicuro si tratti di una scheda dal chipset 4318?

ciao

----------

## conqueror86

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema è qui:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Installed drivers:
> ...

 

l'ho letto qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-472362-highlight-dell+wireless+1470.html (più che altro ci ho sperato...).

----------

## conqueror86

scusami ho avuto l'illuminazione, invece di lspci semplice l'ho dato verbose -v

ed ecco

06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1470 DualBand WLAN (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 1359

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at b0204000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

Percaso il numeretto 1359 si riferisce al chipset o a qualche informazione utile per trovare un driver??? Dimmi di sì, se sì dove hai trovato il driver per la tua scheda?

----------

## MajinJoko

quel thread linkato da te è abbastanza chiaro. DOVREBBE ESSERE una 4318.

mi dispiace esserti poco utile. il problema è reperire i corretti driver. comunque in quel thread sembra che con il supporto abilitato nel kernel dovresti farla funzionare..

----------

## conqueror86

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> quel thread linkato da te è abbastanza chiaro. DOVREBBE ESSERE una 4318.
> 
> mi dispiace esserti poco utile. il problema è reperire i corretti driver. comunque in quel thread sembra che con il supporto abilitato nel kernel dovresti farla funzionare..

 

peccato che con i kernel superiori al 2.6.15-r7 mi abbandona la scheda video con qualsiasi driver. bah Aspetterò con fiducia qualche soluzione

----------

## Cazzantonio

thread splittato da qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3572908.html#3572908

----------

